# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Не могу загрузить лог-файл на страницу VirusDetector

## Lehach

Добрый день! Хочу отправить архив AVZ на анализ здесь: https://virusinfo.info/virusdetector/uploadform.php

Подготовил архив по инструкции, он занимает 83 мб.

Начинаю загрузку (у меня Opera). Через минуту где-то получаю сообщение:

This site can’t be reached
The connection was reset.
ERR_CONNECTION_RESET

Если загружать в Google Chrome, то слева внизу есть строка с бегущим процентом загрузки. Проценты доходят где-то до 65, потом снова с нуля до 65, потом снова до 65, потом ошибка:

This site can’t be reached
The connection was reset.
ERR_CONNECTION_RESET

Что делать? Возможно, дело в весе архива или в том, что я не успеваю его загрузить за какой-то промежуток времени?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lehach

Сделал архив меньшего объема, получаю после 100% загрузки файла страницу: 413 Request Entity Too Large.

----------


## olejah

Добрый день! Еще чуть меньше недели файлы загрузить будет нельзя - идет тестирование антиДДоС-защиты.

----------

